# new tank



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

sup guys no onw would awnser me in tank forum so i came here. my problem is that i have a new 75 gal tank. i filled it yesterday and i have an ac 500 running on it now. if i add a penguine 330 from my 55 tank will i need to cycle the 75 or will there be enough bacteria on the 330? i need help fast cause i had to move my p's to a 20 gal until my 75 is able to hold them. plz help
~Silly~Spy


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

If your stocking exactly what you had in the 55 you will be fine as long as the 330 is still running on your 20 with the fish in the tank..


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

jerry_plakyda said:


> If your stocking exactly what you had in the 55 you will be fine as long as the 330 is still running on your 20 with the fish in the tank..
> [snapback]1020565[/snapback]​


umm im changing over to sand and i have the 330 and a cheap top fin running on the 20 right now. will the sand and the new water make the filter do a re-cycle?
thx silly


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

your fine silly!

that 330 is already cycled and it will help "cycle" that ac500, just run them both for a week or 2, then put your 330 back on the tank it came from!

Good luck bro

btw...Slim's P's had babies! eggs, eggs, tails sticking out of them, babies

WeEEEEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

u will have a partial cycle cause even though your filter has bacteria on it so did the gravel from the old tank when u add the new sand the ONLY thing that will have bacteria is the filter.

grab some bio-spira and u should be ready to go in 48-72 hours


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

CTREDBELLY said:


> u will have a partial cycle cause even though your filter has bacteria on it so did the gravel from the old tank when u add the new sand the ONLY thing that will have bacteria is the filter.
> 
> grab some bio-spira and u should be ready to go in 48-72 hours
> [snapback]1021745[/snapback]​


blah blah blah blah blah :rasp:


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

B. Rodgers said:


> CTREDBELLY said:
> 
> 
> > u will have a partial cycle cause even though your filter has bacteria on it so did the gravel from the old tank when u add the new sand the ONLY thing that will have bacteria is the filter.
> ...


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

CTREDBELLY said:


> B. Rodgers said:
> 
> 
> > CTREDBELLY said:
> ...


LOL, Just givin ya a hard time man! LOL









But I'll go rounds with ya teehee!


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

thx for the help guys. i already moved the filter over. i went with 1/2 sand 1/2 gravel looks pretty cool the gravel came frm an already cycled tank.

and faded i saw slim post that they laid eggs . thats great!
thx 
~Silly~Spy


----------

